# 6 min soln geotech



## PEin2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

While I understand Problem # 19 -six minute solutions, it is a bit complex and a tad too length for the morning geotech portion, don't you think?


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 26, 2010)

PEin2010 said:


> While I understand Problem # 19 -six minute solutions, it is a bit complex and a tad too length for the morning geotech portion, don't you think?


This is a good example of what you might expect on the exam. When given the angle of friction, this should make you think that the horizontal forces will be required to solve the problem.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> PEin2010 said:
> 
> 
> > While I understand Problem # 19 -six minute solutions, it is a bit complex and a tad too length for the morning geotech portion, don't you think?
> ...



can you please somebody tell me how can find the UNIT WEIGHT OF SOIL WITH HAVING THE

WEIGHT OF SOIL= 3.2 AND SG=2.66

THANKS


----------

